# Szybko wyzdrowiej / Szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia



## elroy

_Szybko wyzdrowiej / Szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia_

Are there any differences between the two expressions with regard to usage/formality/register/etc.?

Is one more common than the other?
Are they used in different situations?
Or are they totally interchangeable?


----------



## zaffy

elroy said:


> Szybko wyzdrowiej


Where did you find this? It sounds kind of unidiomatic to me.


elroy said:


> Szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia



This sounds quite formal. I would expect to read it in a get-well-soon card.


----------



## elroy

zaffy said:


> Where did you find this?


Lots of results on Google Images.

What would you use in everyday/informal communication?


----------



## zaffy

Don't know why, but I don't like "Szybko wyzdrowiej", but maybe it's just me.  I would say "Zdrowiej szybko!"









elroy said:


> What would you use in everyday/informal communication?


No to zdrowiej!
Wracaj do zdrowia.


----------



## zaffy




----------



## zaffy

This sounds casual and very friendly. 

No to zdrówka życzę!


----------



## PA_System

elroy said:


> What would you use in everyday/informal communication?


(No to) zdrówka (życzę)!
(part in parentheses is optional in any possible combination)
(Actually I just saw zaffy's last post after I wrote the sentence above  )



elroy said:


> Szybko wyzdrowiej


For some reason I find this one a bit unnatural too. Maybe because of the perfective aspect. Imperfective would sound better in my opinion: "Szybko zdrowiej!" or better yet "Zdrowiej szybko!", as zaffy put it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Where did you find this? It sounds kind of unidiomatic to me.
> 
> 
> This sounds quite formal. I would expect to read it in a get-well-soon card.


Why are you so fixated on the colloquial, and very colloquial way of communication, and reject all other registers?
I would have no problem with saying "Życzę s_zybkiego powrotu do zdrowia" _to an acquaintance.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> I would have no problem with saying "Życzę s_zybkiego powrotu do zdrowia" _to an acquaintance.


That's why I said "quite" formal, which makes a difference. I could say it to an acquantance, like my friend's mother, but not really to a friend of mine.


----------

